
Silk Road: The Untold Story - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/silk-road-untold-story/
======
Nemcue
I kind of feel uncomfortable reading this. We fight for our privacy, and for
others to not in secret take part of our lives — but then we gobble these kind
of articles up; frothing at the mouth for every explicit detail.

Is Ross OK with them being this invasive? I'd like them to state upfront.

------
chkuendig
Link to part 2 seems currently broken. Correct URL:
[http://www.wired.com/2015/05/silk-road-2/](http://www.wired.com/2015/05/silk-
road-2/)

